# Lets see some 15 inch Motorsport style wheels!



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty straight forward, I'd like to see some 15 inch motorsport "style" wheels since thats the direction I want to go! Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

15 x 8 Enkei PFO1


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

15x7 ronal r8s


----------

